# A Fish Story



## olcowhand (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, I saw that same fish at LMC!  That Bass really gets around!  :lol: 
Love to find time to go fishing, but the older I get, the less time I seem to have.  Or is it that what time I have leftover......I'm too danged tired to do anything!  :wink:


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome Dan!
That bass don't get around too well anymore.
He's in the freezer waiting for a dinner partner.  8)


----------



## new beginnings (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree with dan that fidsh sertainly gets around and it gets bigger
on lmc its at least 3" shorter
good sight rick


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL
Thanks
Just trying to get it moving.  I appreciate the support!


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw that on LMC too yup that bass gets around!  Henry's right that bass does look bigger! :wink: 
Your site looks great Rick it's doing quite well!


----------

